#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Кисловодск, Чай, Солнечное Затмение )))

## Тайпин

29 марта 2006 года с 11:00 до 18:00, в окрестностях г. Кисловодска, на небольшом горном плато ~ 1100 метров над уровнем моря собирается неформальная тусовка – пьём чай, наблюдаем полное солнечное затмение, медитируем на благо всех живых существ
Всех, кто захочет присоединиться, просьба написать: easthouse на mail.ru

----------


## Вао

Уже представил. Вот сижу в позе полулотоса. Глаза закрыты. Ум полностью спокоен и всматривается в природу коана, не прибегая к помощи рассудка. Прохладный, приятный ветер нежно дует в лицо. И в друг. О чудо. Солнце неспешно погрузилось во тьму, и темнота поглотила весь мир, но ненадолго. Через несколько минут солнце снова озарило небо, даря тепло всем живым существам.
Супер, но не могу. Далеко.  :Mad:

----------


## Банзай

Тайпин, я бы рад, выставка, однако, 29-го день заезда ..
Работы навалило .. но будешь внаших краях, милости просим, в доджо места хватит и на локальное затмение и на чай ..

----------


## Тайпин

Братья!
Так приезжать не обязательно! Там думаю с тысячу человек будет присутствовать))), кто виртуально, кто астрально, а кто во что горазд))))
Мы ждём вас!
У нас ещё одна идея родилась, см. общий раздел

----------


## Серж

> 29 марта 2006 года с 11:00 до 18:00, в окрестностях г. Кисловодска, на небольшом горном плато ~ 1100 метров над уровнем моря собирается неформальная тусовка – пьём чай, наблюдаем полное солнечное затмение, медитируем на благо всех живых существ
> Всех, кто захочет присоединиться, просьба написать: easthouse на mail.ru


Хоть уже и прошло затмение, но не это ли место, про которое говориться? Если да, то это плато Шатжатмаз, и высота не 1100 метров, а 2072 метра. Я там в обсерватории был, в телескопе его наблюдал (фотографировал).

----------


## Тайпин

Нет, Серж, это другое место, недалеко от п. Нарзанный, мы живём тут.

----------

